# Kid President Throws a Surprise Party for a Retiring Teacher



## Meanderer (Aug 17, 2014)

Mrs. Flexer has been a teacher for 41 years, and on her final day, Kid President helped throw a surprise party for her with all of her old students.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 17, 2014)

Very nice Meanderer, so good to see someone getting the thanks and appreciation they deserve, she must've felt wonderful after that.


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 18, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> Very nice Meanderer, so good to see someone getting the thanks and appreciation they deserve, she must've felt wonderful after that.


Yeah, it's good to see that....that can be for all the deserving teachers who were missed!!


----------

